

SQLite.swift: Swift framework wrapping SQLite3 - tialys
https://github.com/stephencelis/SQLite.swift

======
_ix
Tough crowd, arguing whether or not this is a good open source swift
(implementation) vs good open source swift (software). Or is this just how we
get more... what do we call it here, karma?

------
hazz
This appears to be a Swift wrapper for SQLite 3, not some sort of open source
version of the Swift language, as the title implies.

~~~
tommy23
When I read the title, I did not think this sounded like it was an open source
version of the Swift language.

